# Got my meat!! Thanks to Texas Green Tripe!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I picked up my meat! I'm so so so happy. 

We got:

Beef Tripe & Organ Blend
Beef Spleen
Beef Heart
Pork Liver
Boar Ribs
Ground Wild Boar (Roger had extra, so I got an extra 30 lbs!)
and Chicken Quarters!

I'm vacuum packing all that wasn't nicely vacuum packed already. I'd estimate another 100 lbs to go. D:! The dogs were pretty much drooling over the boxes and Preston was licking all of them lol. He started chewing on the cardboard after a bit, impatiently. 

Everyone just ate some pork ribs! Except poor Puck, he came in from the backyard this morning with a huge gash across his leg and is at the vet, he needed five staples and had to be sedated. Poor thing. At least he will have a good meal when he gets home. Should I feed him less tonight since he went under today?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow nice score!, i'm jealous we've yet to get a freezer so were just getting small amounts for now 20-30lbs each time which is good enough for our 1 :lol: Just out of curiosity when you use your vacuum sealer if you cut the bag open to use what is in it can you use the same bag to re-seal it again? or is it garbage? Do you know what happened to Puck, animal, stray piece of metal in the grass or other? hope he feels better! and generally after sedation has happened a little bit smaller portion is good as to not upset the tummy from the anesthesia.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We have some wire separating the fence to our neighbors yard by a few feet, I'm almost positive he jumped it (quite the feat for a tiny thing like him at 11 yrs old) to bark at the fence at the neighbors dogs, and on the way back over I think he caught his leg. He wasn't crying or acting fussy about it but when I checked him out as there was blood everywhere it looked really deep. So off to the vet we went. :| I'll probably give him a realllllly small meal tonight. He's a little trooper so I think he'll be just fine!

I can re-use the bags, as they are pretty heavy duty. I might just re-use some of them, but the cost of the plastic to make the bags is really really cheap so I'd prefer just to start a new bag up. You can definitely reuse it though, just gotta make sure their aren't any tears anywhere or else your meat will probably become freezer burned or get water all in the bag if you soak it to defrost. We've got seven dogs to feed so the freezer ended up being a must lol, two of the pups just started PMR so they'll be eating chicken quarters for a good bit.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm getting my order tomorrow!!!! But I only got Beef tripe blend and venison. Small order this time, much bigger next time :smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome order!! 

I'm sure it will be enjoyed by all!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

To expensive to get shipped here.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW. O_O I'm finally done. Got everything done except the chicken quarters by 6, and came back at 9 and they were defrosted enough to start packaging. So, 40 lbs later I am done and my hands hurt. :[ The freezer is pretty packed, except that I have the dividers in it so obviously unnecessary space is being taken up by plastic...It helps though so I know where everything is - for now. 

Thanks Northwoods, yep they LOVED it! I'm joining our local co-op starting next month, so we'll see what kind of goodies I can score from there as well!

KlaMarie, I wish I had grabbed some venison! I should have, I feel like I should have bought more red meats instead of those chicken quarters as those are so easy to get. D:<


----------



## SideKick (Jan 25, 2011)

I also got my meat today. Roger is great. excellant customer service. I missed his fort worth delivery due to car breaking down so he called and set up an extra stop just so I could get my stuff.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He does have very excellent customer service! I was extremely pleased with all the goods, and the dogs were too! ;D


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I picked up my meat! I'm so so so happy.
> 
> We got:
> 
> ...


Did you get the whole beef hearts? I saw on the website that it said "cryvac", does that mean they came individually packaged??

And I wish I could have gotten the venison trim instead of ground, it's a little bit cheaper. But they didn't have that option up when I placed my order. Oh well, next time.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes the beef hearts are whole. They came vacuum sealed already which was so nice considering I was really tired of vacuum sealing all that meat.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to be ordering from Roger soon. I'm rather excited about that. Where did you get your vacuum sealer?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Walmart. It's actually really difficult to vacuum seal...I get orders monthly, if I had a better vacuum sealer I'd be all for vacuum sealing because the bags last WAY longer than ziplocks. It's a press down one which I would not suggest getting if you have a lot of dogs, vacuum sealing 250 lbs a month pressing and holding each days worth of food for about 45 seconds. No thanks! If you want to go vacuum sealing route which is nice just order the plastic for it online and buy a decent one that you don't have to press yourself!


----------



## wildpudel (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi just read your post, can you tell me where you got the tripe? I have a dog in kidney failure and was told that tripe would stimulate the appetite, since she wont eat and I want to try everything I can. Your reply is very much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah it means they are individually cryopacked in plastic. Its how our meat is packaged from our processor that kills and cuts for us. :smile:


----------

